# Mühle SAR timer.....first impressions and general thoughts



## Maddog1970

Got my SAR this week, had high expectations, as much is made of not just Mühles quality, but German brands in general.

no stranger to my European friends, as I have owned Laco, Steinhart (let's not fight about the germanness), Dievas and currently own 2 Nomos and a Sinn U1.

I was not disappointed.

this is a chunk of watch that matches the best tool watches out there!

General musings:
- rubber strap is one of the best "factory" straps I have ever worn......caution is required with trimming, ut there are a couple of micros on each side of the clasp
- the clasp, is brushed like the case, and while not TI has the look and feel of it.
- the strap itself is nice and soft, tapers to the clasp and has some nice detail on it.
- dial is super legible, nicely laid out and with some of the best lume this side of Seiko!
- the shiney crown, while contentious, I think is a nice touch.....it engages nicely, has a great feel when winding and is easy to grip
- the 4 o'clock date, opposite the 4 o'clock crown, has a cyclops.......only my 2nd Watch with a cyclops, this is integrated into the 4mm thick sapphire as opppsed to being stuck on - much better and works really well.
- the whole dial is nicely balanced, even with the date, and the markers at 3,6,9 and 12 are huge and filled with lume.
- the case, with the slightly curved lugs, fits my 7'5" wrist perfectly 
- the bumper, for want of a better word, around the bezel is somewhat supple and offers nice protection.
- so far running +2secs per day, and that's going to the gym twice and the Eagles concert last night in Vancouver.

there is literally nothing I don't like about this watch, in fact, gun to my head, it could be "the one" if that day ever comes.

suffice to say I highly recommend the SAR


----------



## pdsf

Very nice! I tried it on about a month ago. I thought it was a wonderful watch. It suited my 6.5" wrist well (my concern had been its size). I tried it on a bracelet, but the rubber strap was very nice as well. I wasn't able to make it mine, but one day I will buy this watch!

Wear it in good health!


----------



## Tonystix

Cool looking watch. Enjoy!


----------



## tsteph12

Congratulations on your SAR! I owned this model on bracelet a few years ago. Have regretted selling, but needed to pass along at the time to raise funds for other purchases. Hope to own again at some point in the future as it is truly a fine timepiece. Enjoy yours.


----------



## bladerunnersj27

Same here.
I had one with bracelet and sold it a while back. I really like the watch but the bracelet lacked micro adjustment and I just couldn't make it to fit comfortably on my wrist(6.5"). Some day I'll try it on rubber strap.


----------



## arcturus

that's a clean looking watch. I like it!


----------



## Maddog1970

More pics below, but got to say I love this more than my Damaskos...owned a DA36 and had been thinking about a rebuy.....not anymore....also had a DA43 and Dsub1.....

Don’t get me wrong, Damasko are a great brand, but Mühle just take it one step further for me.......the dial layout, lume and just the execution of the SAR put it ahead for me.....

Even has me seriously thinking about flipping my U1.......I know they are apples to oranges in many ways, but the Mühle really hits above it’s weight class IMHO.


----------



## Maddog1970

As a bracelet junkie I couldn't help myself and tracked one down......it is a great piece and for the record, has a divers ext AND 4 micro adjustment holes in the clasp....

View attachment 13162099
View attachment 13162101


----------



## Inkahalo

Congrats ... Beautiful watch!!
How does it wear? True to size or small?


----------



## Inkahalo

Double Post


----------



## Maddog1970

double post again....


----------



## Maddog1970

True to size.....lots of dial, so maybe a hair larger than you'd think....my wrist is a flat 7.5"

Also very, very light....if I didn't know better I'd swear it was titanium, bracelet and all!

View attachment 13166557


----------



## Snikerz

Maddog1970 said:


> True to size.....lots of dial, so maybe a hair larger than you'd think....my wrist is a flat 7.5"
> 
> Also very, very light....if I didn't know better I'd swear it was titanium, bracelet and all!
> 
> View attachment 13166557


Been thinking about this one but no way it'll fit on my 7 inch wrist. Looks great on you though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hookey

OP: Great watch and an amazing hound there!


----------



## bladerunnersj27

Oh wait.
Is that a new bracelet? Mine did not have microadjustment and that was the only reason I sold mine.


----------



## Maddog1970

bladerunnersj27 said:


> Oh wait.
> Is that a new bracelet? Mine did not have microadjustment and that was the only reason I sold mine.


Yes....got it originally on the rubber, but love bracelets, so tracked one down from a company in Denver.....4 micro adjustment holes on the clasp.


----------



## bladerunnersj27

Could I ask which company in Denver it was?
Was it Right Time?


----------



## Maddog1970

bladerunnersj27 said:


> Could I ask which company in Denver it was?
> Was it Right Time?


Sorry for the delay, been on a Seiko binge...and yes, that sounds right


----------



## Walter Moore

Cool watch, thanks for sharing


----------



## tud46575

*New to this forum and recently purchased a new 2018 Muehle Glasshuette SAR on the rubber strap. I wanted to post my positive experience in regards to this model and the company itself *

1.*It's my first "luxury" watch and I'm very happy with it thus far. Definitely a quality-made tool watch (built like a tank)* and something I haven't seen on anyone else's wrist (In the U.S.). You can look up the tech specifications for yourself. 
- hard to find too many video reviews on these watches, I assume it's main competitor is the 1000M rated Sinn 
- Some people don't seem to like that they aren't ETA-base, I think that's splitting hairs, but to each their own. You get a lot of watch for the price, including a 1,000M 
rating. My only advice is, if you get the rubber bracelet, make sure you get it cut right.

2. ** I wrote to the company asking for a catalog and saying how much I liked the watch. The CEO, Thilo Muehle, was kind enough to respond to my e-mail and mail me a catalog while he visited the U.S. * This really sold me on the company: a quality product, family-run, and the CEO cared enough about some guy who bought one watch to personally respond and mail a catalog with a kind, handwritten note.

I figured this experience is worth sharing and would be interesting to anyone looking into an SAR or another Muehle Glashuette watch.


----------



## pdsf

Snikerz said:


> Been thinking about this one but no way it'll fit on my 7 inch wrist. Looks great on you though!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, I am late to the party as usual. My wrist is around 6.3" and relatively flat, and this watch fit me well when I had the opportunity to try it on. There was no lug overhang. The lugs curve around my wrist well. I should have taken photos. Don't give up on it and I hope one day you will get to try it on. It looked and felt like an amazing watch to me. The only reason I didn't get it was it was a used watch and its condition was more "used" than I expected. If I need a tool watch, it's on the top of my list.



tud46575 said:


> *New to this forum and recently purchased a new 2018 Muehle Glasshuette SAR on the rubber strap. I wanted to post my positive experience in regards to this model and the company itself *
> 
> 1.*It's my first "luxury" watch and I'm very happy with it thus far. Definitely a quality-made tool watch (built like a tank)* and something I haven't seen on anyone else's wrist (In the U.S.). You can look up the tech specifications for yourself.
> - hard to find too many video reviews on these watches, I assume it's main competitor is the 1000M rated Sinn
> - Some people don't seem to like that they aren't ETA-base, I think that's splitting hairs, but to each their own. You get a lot of watch for the price, including a 1,000M
> rating. My only advice is, if you get the rubber bracelet, make sure you get it cut right.
> 
> 2. ** I wrote to the company asking for a catalog and saying how much I liked the watch. The CEO, Thilo Muehle, was kind enough to respond to my e-mail and mail me a catalog while he visited the U.S. * This really sold me on the company: a quality product, family-run, and the CEO cared enough about some guy who bought one watch to personally respond and mail a catalog with a kind, handwritten note.
> 
> I figured this experience is worth sharing and would be interesting to anyone looking into an SAR or another Muehle Glashuette watch.


Thanks for sharing your experience! Very nice.


----------



## Maddog1970

Back on the rubber right now.....

A hectic summer of abuse has left my SAR pristine!

Hiking, swimming, dog walking, gym.....still shiney and new!.......will probably switch back to the bracelet with winter coming....a great watch either way!


----------



## TLUX

The lume is breathtaking! What a nice timepiece.


----------



## Jasper110

Thanks for your review and pictures. I've been considering the SAR for some time, and the more I look at it, the more I like it!

Like you, I also own a U1 and I'd be very interested in your comparison between this and the SAR. 

The one niggle I do have with the SAT is the rubber strap. I couldn't get a good fit with the U1 rubber, mostly due to lack of micro adjustment and the HUGE clasp. How does the SAT rubber differ?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Maddog1970

Jasper110 said:


> Thanks for your review and pictures. I've been considering the SAR for some time, and the more I look at it, the more I like it!
> 
> Like you, I also own a U1 and I'd be very interested in your comparison between this and the SAR.
> 
> The one niggle I do have with the SAT is the rubber strap. I couldn't get a good fit with the U1 rubber, mostly due to lack of micro adjustment and the HUGE clasp. How does the SAT rubber differ?
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


The Muhle rubber doesn't have micro adjustments persee, just a choice of 2 locations on each side for the spring bar....the rubber strap is comparable to the U1 strap - form fitting, good quality, but not as good as the bracelet!

As far as head to head, the U1 is heavier and has worse lume, and of course costs more.....so for me the SAR wins out and I am seriously considering flipping my U1........although every time I go to list it I change my mind!


----------



## Maddog1970

X2


----------



## Jasper110

Thanks for taking the time to respond. Looks wise, I think the bracelet is the better option. I can also understand your feelings towards the U1......


----------



## nfetterly

I had been leaning heavily towards a U1 for my next watch, but this one seem to check all the boxes very nicely. Thank you for the great write-up.


----------



## Limbus

Thanks for sharing great looking watch enjoy


----------



## captainscott

Wow looks very nice. Great watch.


----------



## heb

Got mine two days ago from MassDrop. Pretty nice watch. For those who own one, do you need two screw drivers to remove the strap/bracelet?

heb


----------



## belin

Congrats


----------



## Maddog1970

Still going strong...on the bracelet now....not a mark on it!


----------



## amr ashraf

I like the SAR alot and it is on my list
But i have some concerns regarding the durability of the rubber bezel during rough usage...how will it stand ..and is it easily replaceable if got wear and tear ?


----------



## StufflerMike

amr ashraf said:


> I like the SAR alot and it is on my list
> But i have some concerns regarding the durability of the rubber bezel during rough usage...how will it stand ..and is it easily replaceable if got wear and tear ?


Hmh, it was developed in cooperation - with and is worn by - S.A.R. Crew members for more than a decade now. Their work is commonly known as being tough and rough, imho. More than 15 years have passed since the first captains of the German Maritime Search and Rescue Service (DGzRS) were equipped with the S.A.R. Rescue-Timer, a new piece of equipment developed especially to meet their needs.

Mühle Nautische Instrumente have provided the sea rescue crews with more than 50 time measuring instruments. The S.A.R. Rescue-Timer has continued to be put to the test by the crews on their difficult rescue missions on a day-to-day basis right through to the present day, thus resulting in a watch that is able to master every challenge.


----------



## iRate

I see that Massdrop have the SAR up for sale again at $1350, this time in bigger numbers (30 available). https://www.massdrop.com/buy/m-hle-glash-tte-s-a-r-rescue-timer-automatic-watch


----------



## StufflerMike

Older serial numbers ?


----------



## Rohrkrepierer

iRate said:


> I see that Massdrop have the SAR up for sale again at $1350, this time in bigger numbers (30 available). https://www.massdrop.com/buy/m-hle-glash-tte-s-a-r-rescue-timer-automatic-watch


Damn, I may have to reconsider then. I was planning on getting a Sinn EZM 3 really soon here...


----------



## iRate

stuffler said:


> Older serial numbers ?


Yep, I'm guessing that's right - those who bought in the previous drop stated they had the magnified cyclops which I think was the previous model.

And as previously discussed it looks like they come with massdrop warranty and not factory warranty.


----------



## zcat1958

You get a lot of watch with a SAR for the price. Plus, she is unique and durable.


----------



## Only

zcat1958 said:


> You get a lot of watch with a SAR for the price. Plus, she is unique and durable.


Is it easy servicable outside germany?
Is it more durable than the sinn u1 ?


----------



## StufflerMike

Only said:


> Is it easy servicable outside germany?


Yes.



> Is it more durable than the sinn u1 ?


As durable as any other stainless steel watch, even if tegimented or made out of submarine steel. The watch has been tested by and developed together with Search and Rescue teams of the Deutscher Seenotrettungsdienst.

Excerpt from a former post I made:

SAR does´t crack under water.

The Mühle SAR Timer was tested by the crew members of 51 SAR-vessels. All test sheets haven been evaluated by the Mühle team.
The maximum result of the test could have been 5100 points, the watch received 4263 point, which is a level of 83,5%.

Test categories have been: case, strap & clasp, dial, movement, wearing characteristics.
The category "Case" for example had sub categories: crystal, screwed back, density.

And the results have been:

Case: 98, 4 points of 100

The subcategories crystal, screwed back and density fetched 99 points

Strap & clasp: 77,9 points

Main reason was that the test persons sized the rubber strap by themselves and most of them didn´t follow the principle they follow in real life: "May there always be (a few inches of) water beneath your keel." They sized it exactly to their wrist. The other reason was that the clasp wasn´t working very well, that´s why Mühle changed the clasp immediately.

Dial: 89,2 points

Movement: 87,3 points

Wearing: 81,5 points

Total result: 83,5 of 100 points


----------



## Rgstar28

I really dig the SAR and think it looks great on either bracelet or rubber. I have always liked rubber straps that had a deployment clasp and were made specifically for the intended watch and the SAR’s is really nice. It makes putting on and taking off the watch fast.

I had the full lime dial Nautical Timer some time ago. I would have kept it if the lume was stronger. I don’t think they were luminova yet and it was disappointing. The SAR seems to be a lume monster.


----------



## Rgstar28

I think the Mühle SAR is their best timepiece. It has a great rubber strap with deployment and is very comfortable. Very unique.


----------



## Master2112

Hello everyone. I got new Muhle SAR timer and I can confirm everything written so far on many forums here and elswhere. It's simply a great watch to be admired... I love it and I'm sorry it took me so long to finally pull the trigger. My sentiments were similar as "achickenwristsdelight.com" review of SAR from April 2019 (sorry I cannot post links yet, it's my new account)...
I have it now and I'm enjoying it very much...









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## pdsf

^Congratulations!! It looks very good! So glad you are enjoying it. It's one of life's little pleasures.


----------



## amr ashraf

I i am willing to buy a new SAR from Muhle
But ifvthe rubber bezel got torn like the picture below ? Can it be easily replaceable ? And may Muhle send me the spare bezel or should i have to send the watch back to germany for bezel change ?


----------



## rationaltime

I see you found photos of a watch that has been beat up,
but you know what? People that buy these have been 
happy with them. We don't see complaints about it.
The watch has a mechanical movement. If someone
smacks it around too much maybe they will need to send
it in for a service before they need to worry about the bezel.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## amr ashraf

rationaltime said:


> I see you found photos of a watch that has been beat up,
> but you know what? People that buy these have been
> happy with them. We don't see complaints about it.
> The watch has a mechanical movement. If someone
> smacks it around too much maybe they will need to send
> it in for a service before they need to worry about the bezel.
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


You are right
But i also want to be sure that once the watch looks badly like the one in the photo, it can easily be replaced with a new rubber bezel , because i will not like to be wearing it torn and cut like this ..
Any steel bezel if got dinged or scratched , can easily be refinished to a smooth shape if the spare part was not available ..but the rubber can not be refinished if cut ..


----------



## StufflerMike

amr ashraf said:


> You are right
> But i also want to be sure that once the watch looks badly like the one in the photo, it can easily be replaced with a new rubber bezel , because i will like to be wearing it torn and cut like this ..
> Any steel bezel if got dinged or scratched , can easily be refinished to a smooth shape if the spare part was not available ..but the rubber can not be refinished if cut ..


What did Mühle's CS say ?


----------



## amr ashraf

StufflerMike said:


> What did Mühle's CS say ?


Waiting their reply


----------



## masqueman

Does anyone know the price on servicing these? I have a crown that is a little loose. It winds and locks down, but it might be time for a service.


----------



## PS23

I had a local guy who I decided to put faith in service a Muhle I have and he charged $300, There is an authorized service center you can call and ask them too.


----------



## Wadsvis

tud46575 said:


> *New to this forum and recently purchased a new 2018 Muehle Glasshuette SAR on the rubber strap. I wanted to post my positive experience in regards to this model and the company itself *
> 
> 1.*It's my first "luxury" watch and I'm very happy with it thus far. Definitely a quality-made tool watch (built like a tank)* and something I haven't seen on anyone else's wrist (In the U.S.). You can look up the tech specifications for yourself.
> - hard to find too many video reviews on these watches, I assume it's main competitor is the 1000M rated Sinn
> - Some people don't seem to like that they aren't ETA-base, I think that's splitting hairs, but to each their own. You get a lot of watch for the price, including a 1,000M
> rating. My only advice is, if you get the rubber bracelet, make sure you get it cut right.
> 
> 2. ** I wrote to the company asking for a catalog and saying how much I liked the watch. The CEO, Thilo Muehle, was kind enough to respond to my e-mail and mail me a catalog while he visited the U.S. * This really sold me on the company: a quality product, family-run, and the CEO cared enough about some guy who bought one watch to personally respond and mail a catalog with a kind, handwritten note.
> 
> I figured this experience is worth sharing and would be interesting to anyone looking into an SAR or another Muehle Glashuette watch.


The SAR is a great watch, love the rubber strap.


----------



## WatchRob85

Maddog1970 said:


> Got my SAR this week, had high expectations, as much is made of not just Mühles quality, but German brands in general.
> 
> no stranger to my European friends, as I have owned Laco, Steinhart (let's not fight about the germanness), Dievas and currently own 2 Nomos and a Sinn U1.
> 
> I was not disappointed.
> 
> this is a chunk of watch that matches the best tool watches out there!
> 
> General musings:
> 
> rubber strap is one of the best "factory" straps I have ever worn......caution is required with trimming, ut there are a couple of micros on each side of the clasp
> the clasp, is brushed like the case, and while not TI has the look and feel of it.
> the strap itself is nice and soft, tapers to the clasp and has some nice detail on it.
> dial is super legible, nicely laid out and with some of the best lume this side of Seiko!
> the shiney crown, while contentious, I think is a nice touch.....it engages nicely, has a great feel when winding and is easy to grip
> the 4 o'clock date, opposite the 4 o'clock crown, has a cyclops.......only my 2nd Watch with a cyclops, this is integrated into the 4mm thick sapphire as opppsed to being stuck on - much better and works really well.
> the whole dial is nicely balanced, even with the date, and the markers at 3,6,9 and 12 are huge and filled with lume.
> the case, with the slightly curved lugs, fits my 7'5" wrist perfectly
> the bumper, for want of a better word, around the bezel is somewhat supple and offers nice protection.
> so far running +2secs per day, and that's going to the gym twice and the Eagles concert last night in Vancouver.
> 
> there is literally nothing I don't like about this watch, in fact, gun to my head, it could be "the one" if that day ever comes.
> 
> suffice to say I highly recommend the SAR
> View attachment 13131921
> View attachment 13131923
> View attachment 13131925
> View attachment 13131927
> View attachment 13131929
> View attachment 13131931


That is a beautiful watch, I am adding one to my wishlist haha.


----------



## Armsraised

my next purchase hopefully


----------



## Pangaea

Maddog1970 said:


> Back on the rubber right now.....
> 
> A hectic summer of abuse has left my SAR pristine!
> 
> Hiking, swimming, dog walking, gym.....still shiney and new!.......will probably switch back to the bracelet with winter coming....a great watch either way!
> 
> View attachment 13562911


Sorry to resurrect, curiou as to a place where I can get the rubber strap? Watch bands online was the only place I could find, anyone know if they are legit. Thank you!


----------



## Pangaea

amr ashraf said:


> View attachment 15884082
> I i am willing to buy a new SAR from Muhle
> But ifvthe rubber bezel got torn like the picture below ? Can it be easily replaceable ? And may Muhle send me the spare bezel or should i have to send the watch back to germany for bezel change ?


I think it looks great with a few dings.


----------



## BryanWestmiller

Pangaea said:


> Sorry to resurrect, curiou as to a place where I can get the rubber strap? Watch bands online was the only place I could find, anyone know if they are legit. Thank you!


I was able to get a replacement rubber strap for my SAR from a local Authorized Dealer. Check the Muhle website to see a list of AD's.


----------



## Pangaea

Thanks but no AD in my area, I think Ill try Watchbandsonline.com


----------

